# Gemmy Products Catalog?



## itsjustme0770 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all-

I went to Gemmy's website and while they have a massive listing of products, there is no way to see prices or order as far as I can tell. Surely they don't just list unpurchaseable products, so where can you find a listing of their products for sale?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, The icon on the site says their Halloween Catalog, or listing, is coming around soon. It probably wont be until august, which is later then they did last year. If I recall, it was up by now. The items you see are just with the names of ones that will be some of the updated props. I'm sure they have a lot more too add. Considering the new Lifesized props like the beheaded bride haven't even been added yet.

They are constantly updating it as often as possible when they get the listing up. When they do, there will be the store names on every product in the listing of where it'll be.

In time, we'll all find out what new surprises they have in store for us this year. :]
-Anthony


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gemmy is mainly a wholesale company that distributes through stores such as Walmart, Sam's Club and such. The did a brief sale through Amazon a few months ago direct to the public and quickly sold out stock and began to back order once the word got out. They have since closed/not updated their amazon store and no one knows if they will again.

They did an even briefer sale on ebay about the same time, offering only two small non-halloween items for sale but never listed again.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They have a couple new props this year. 
Seems to me their website isn't all inclusive of what they distribute for resale. There are several versions of Donna the Dead.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems to me, that as a business you WANT to sell out. why wouldn't they list with Amazon again is beyond me.


----------

